

Why Engineers Distrust Business People - niels
http://quist.co/post/5004683561/why-engineers-distrust-business-people

======
AmericanOP
Here's my current strategy as a 'business guy' trying to get the attention of
good hackers. Note: it's not working.

\- Understand the languages we'll be using and build as much I can. The ugly
truth is that it's very slow going.

\- Distinguish myself from other 'business guys.' I ran BD for a design and
launch firm that worked with successful, high exit startups. We also ran a
major demo conference. Doesn't have much of an effect- maybe my story is a
dime a dozen in this town.

\- Genuine respect for engineering. I truly don't want to abstract away
engineers like so many companies. I've seen a major startup with 100%
technical roots drive off a cliff because they focused on "UX," marketing,
partnerships, etc., realize the product they were launching was buggy and
unlikable, scramble to rewrite everything and unsurprisingly fail. I believe
it's critically strategic your team build consumer products they're actually
using. Don't steamroll your engineers. Duh. Elevate them so they are the heart
of your company? Takes commitment but will pay off- especially through your B
and C rounds.

\- Etc. Basically, everything I can to make sure the DNA of our partnership is
centered on raw technical initiative and isn't simply a means to an end.

There's a stereotype of the dominant businessperson and workhorse engineer.
And it does happen- I've met quite a few teams with this dynamic. Personally,
I don't want it. The smartest guy in the room rarely exhibits the submissive
personality and I'm looking for an equal.

On a tangent, I want founders and scrappy engineer/entrepreneurs to understand
how to treat sales/BD people. I have a string of experiences getting excited
about working for a young company before the founders try and get me to do the
work on straight commission. The insult doesn't bug me, but I walk because it
shows me you're not ready to run a relationship business.

~~~
Joakal
If you're as good as you say, then those engineers are incompetent. However,
did you show online proof of your business knowledge? The reason is as you and
author say, Hackers are wary and had been preyed on. So, hackers, like
business people, rely on referrals but also online proof. For example blog
posts, code commits, etc. Since you can't quite do code, have you made blog
posts or similar, showing how much value you've added to their business?

Also, straight commissions do work from the anecdotal observations I'm told
and seen (eg GroupOn). If you want to do more than sales and into
relationships/contacts, then emphasise that straight commissions on long
relationships is not good compensation. If they're reasonable, see that you're
good at relationships and need it (funding, marketing, etc), they'll provide a
different package.

